
Show HN: Blockchain Curated – Listen to the best cryptocurrency articles - zosegal
https://www.blockchaincurated.com/
======
zosegal
Hello HN! Blockchain Curated is a weekly cryptocurrency podcast with a twist.
I curate the top blockchain-related articles and convert them into audio (real
human narration, not text-to-speech). Clear out that Pocket backlog, and
subscribe via email, iTunes/Google Play, or your favorite podcast app.

------
asasidh
Good effort. I have added it to my sub Reddit /r/AllThingsCrypto

